# Childish credit cards



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

I recently saw the Discovery card commercial where a business owner is meeting with some potential customers at a restaurant and he pays for the meal with a credit card. The credit card has some comic book character on it; once the potential customers see the credit card they call it "kindergarten" and leave in a haste. The business owner's wife takes out her Discovery card, a plain looking one, and says, "let me pay for this." The business owner has a grin on his face and says, "that went well."

So, in real life, in real business, do you think a silly piece of plastic has the ability to favorably or unfavorably tip a business deal? Is this just an urban myth college kids majoring in business are being fed these days? Are people really so petty?


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

*Who flashes credit cards?*

I don't have any cutesy credit cards, but I'd liken them to vanity license plates. It indicates a lack of subtlety and a distinct desire to be noticed. Needless to say, such qualities have a negative class association.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

^ Absolutely.

But with the ability to personalise cards on the increase it will be a problem that could be here to stay.


----------



## misterdonuts (Feb 15, 2008)

Silly, but isn't this just a different manifestation of the same silliness demonstrated by people who have certain notions about plastics of different colour -- gold, platinum, titanium, black, et al? The guy who uses a bog standard "classic" Visa card can, in certain situations, get a less friendly treatment in comparison to the client that just proudly used (or flashed) a premium tier plastic. The comical (or sad, depending on one's perspective) nature of the situation is emphasised by the fact that the bog standard Visa card was issued by, for example, Coutts, and neither the other client with the prestigious colour card nor the sales clerk would, ironically, think nothing of it.


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

chatsworth osborne jr. said:


> I don't have any cutesy credit cards, but I'd liken them to vanity license plates. It indicates a lack of subtlety and a distinct desire to be noticed.


I'm not sure that having an unusually decorated piece of plastic in your wallet indicates a desire to be noticed. Who other than the waiter/shopkeeper/checkout person would be looking at your card, anyways?

As for it affecting my impressions of people - I find that people are quirky. In the programming field, sometimes the best developers are *very* quirky. I'm considered quirky because I wear khakis, OCBD's and suede shoes to work instead of jeans and a T-shirt.

These days I don't think you can immediately tie performance in the workplace to superficialities alone.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Scoundrel said:


> So, in real life, in real business, do you think a silly piece of plastic has the ability to favorably or unfavorably tip a business deal? Is this just an urban myth college kids majoring in business are being fed these days? Are people really so petty?


It's hard to believe that someone posting here would question whether a silly piece of plastic could influence the outcome of a business deal. Substitute "cloth" for "plastic" and doesn't that describe a good 20% of the posts we see?


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

I think the commercial is stupid because I don't see how that should be the yardstick for measuring how good a business transaction would be and just as some people on the Trad forum wouldn't want to be a part of the Lemmings of fashion, so might be the case of the person who opts to be different by personalizing their credit cards or having vanity plates. Now granted as it is with all situations, there would the the erring ones whose purpose for that is primarily for the showy vanity of it.


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

I don't see it affecting many business deals either way. No big deal, except maybe to the supremely anal retentive types. If it would affect those types , there are probably a like number who aren't that might be positively affected.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Relayer said:


> *I don't see it affecting many business deals either way. No big deal, except maybe to the supremely anal retentive types.* If it would affect those types , there are probably a like number who aren't that might be positively affected.


I agree, and to be honest, I don't think I have ever noticed what design is on another person's credit card. I'd have to pull out my wallet and look to even tell you what is on mine.


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

*Response to Capital One*

First, I think the commercial referenced by the OP was for American Express. Second, I think this is a marketing campaign in response to the Capital One promotion to build your own credit card with a picture you have uploaded. Either way, it is simply marketers trying to program the public.


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

Wow! So we can finally put something interesting on our cards. About time!

Favorite comic strip or travel picture is better than what is on my card now.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but this was a commercial. Commercials seem to be very loosely connected to reality. I've seen drinking an energy drink brings two rival gangs together; a military commander designs his credit card with the world in impending doom; and that drinking any type of beer will get you women that are out of your league (but only if you drink the beer being advertised).

I'm surprised this is being discussed with any seriousness.


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

I was with you until you got to the beer part...


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

So beer does get you hot chicks?


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

I really kind of dislike goofy pics or designs on credit cards (or checks, for that matter) - at least for me personally. 

There are lots of ways to express individuality besides having decorative plastic. But I guess there must be a market for personalized credit cards.

I would get a "charge", har har, out of having a black American Express card, though.


----------



## vatoemperor (Jun 15, 2008)

I don't think the cards compare to the #@^* RINGTONES. In my mind, nothing screams "gauche, vacuous TOOL" like an obnoxious ringtone. No matter where your tastes run, everyone else thinks your music is lame and that you are a douche for subjecting them to it.


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

What should a trad credit card look like? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## playdohh22 (Dec 4, 2007)

Would you wear this to a business event? 



If so, then I guess carrying that credit card around, wouldn't be silly.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Is that Porter Wagoner?

I have to say, I like Nudie suits, not that I'm ever likely to own one.


----------



## Kosh Naranek (Apr 24, 2008)

Which is worse -- a guy with this kind of card or the hotshot who blows a bonus on a Rolex or JLC to show everybody he has arrived?

Of course, there is the trifecta ... vanity credit card, vanity watch and a monogram on the shirt cuff which you get to see everytime he checks the time or gets the card out. :icon_smile:


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

playdohh22 said:


> Would you wear this to a business event?
> 
> If so, then I guess carrying that credit card around, wouldn't be silly.


I would if it meant I could hang out with Dolly Parton (esp back in the day)!


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

Bogdanoff said:


> What should a trad credit card look like? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

The ads say something like "If you own your business carry the card that says you do."

I personally love my Corporate Executive AMEX Card. I couldn't live without it. If I had to travel with a Capital One I'd poke my eyes out. LOL


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

A smart businessman carries the credit card that provides the biggest benefit for the least cost, even if it has Donald Duck on it. After all, among the macho beer, whiskey, and auto related sponsorships, the best car and driver combo in NASCAR has little smiling M&M's all over it. :icon_smile_big:

https://img68.imageshack.us/my.php?image=18mmkylebuschhv5.jpg

Cruiser


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Cruiser said:


> A smart businessman carries the credit card that provides the biggest benefit for the least cost, even if it has Donald Duck on it. After all, among the macho beer, whiskey, and auto related sponsorships, the best car and driver combo in NASCAR has little smiling M&M's all over it. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> https://img68.imageshack.us/my.php?image=18mmkylebuschhv5.jpg
> 
> Cruiser


Yes, but those cards never have the best benefits and other smart businesspersons, called clients, usually know this. At least in my ~20 years of owning and operating a business. I had someone the other day ask me about my credit terms when I pulled out a BoA LOC Card because I wanted to finance a purchase over the short term. They are always trying to get a handle on you in the beginning IMHO/IME.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

What's wrong with carrying a Capitol One card?

Aren't all cards basically accepted everywhere (all Visa/Mastercards) anyway.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

brokencycle said:


> What's wrong with carrying a Capitol One card?
> 
> Aren't all cards basically accepted everywhere (all Visa/Mastercards) anyway.


Non-intro variable APR on purchases and transfers As low as 9.99%As low as 14.99%17.99%As low as 14.99%As low as 9.99%


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I think you all are reading far too much into it. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

ksinc said:


> Non-intro variable APR on purchases and transfers As low as 9.99%As low as 14.99%17.99%As low as 14.99%As low as 9.99%


I don't own a business so have no interest in a business card; however, I always pay off my bill every month, so I don't care if the interest rate is 100%.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

ksinc said:


> Yes, but those cards never have the best benefits and other smart businesspersons, called clients, usually know this.


That's my point. If you are a smart businessman you wouldn't be using a card that didn't have the best benefits. And I'm saying that should be the determining factor, not what's pictured on the card.

In reality it is unlikey that a Bozo the Clown card is going to offer the best business deal; however, it is probably just as unlikely that some of these high end cards that market to the elite are going to either since they are going to make you pay for their so called "prestige". The best deal is usually going to be found somewhere in the non-descript middle.

Cruiser


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

brokencycle said:


> I don't own a business so have no interest in a business card; however, I always pay off my bill every month, so I don't care if the interest rate is 100%.


Well there are other benefits. You can get discounts and special upgrades with the AMEX Corporate. I think I get X% off at places like Staples and Hertz. The hotels give upgrades and discounts. Stuff like that.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

ksinc said:


> Well there are other benefits. You can get discounts and special upgrades with the AMEX Corporate. I think I get X% off at places like Staples and Hertz. The hotels give upgrades and discounts. Stuff like that.


Fancy.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

brokencycle said:


> Fancy.


LOL :icon_smile_big:


----------



## JohnHarvard (Oct 7, 2008)

If it's black it looks nice


----------



## radix023 (May 3, 2007)

vatoemperor said:


> I don't think the cards compare to the #@^* RINGTONES. In my mind, nothing screams "gauche, vacuous TOOL" like an obnoxious ringtone. No matter where your tastes run, everyone else thinks your music is lame and that you are a douche for subjecting them to it.


I'm amazed that it's a multibillion dollar a year market. I've put custom rings on my phones before, but not by buying a ringtone. I rip and edit the audio myself. That way I get what I want. My current clip of 'Leva's Polka' by Loituma is pretty much guaranteed to not be on anyone else's phone. (ie I never check my phone when someone else's rings)


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

jackmccullough said:


> It's hard to believe that someone posting here would question whether a silly piece of plastic could influence the outcome of a business deal. Substitute "cloth" for "plastic" and doesn't that describe a good 20% of the posts we see?


+1 .


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I was getting a drive through meal at the local crematorium. I get my change and instantly spot a CHUCKY CHEESE game token in the uncounted change. I handed it back and the guy gives me a blank look. I ask for the manager. he comes over and starts to argue. I turn off my ignition and he sees the line instantly back up. I get my lousy quarter.

Take a look at our currency sometime. We have animals, masonic symbols, a language even the RC church doesn't use much. Everybody is a member of the Imus 'tired old white guy' club. Sacajawea and Susan B. Anthony flopped and one of our trade hurdles is the stupidity not to print a bill larger than a $100. 

Our whole economic difficulties seem to be a disconnect with reality. People who balance their budget and gut companies like Mr Magoo should have him on their plastic.

Personally, I've found Hudson's Bay point blankets to hold value extremey well.


----------



## Mr. H (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks for posting this. And thanks in advance to Mr. Alfred Bloomingdale who is about to book first class airfare to NYC and a week at the Hotel Carlyle on my behalf. Muahahahahahaha!!!

But seriously . . . I do not take the scenario in that commercial to be any more realistic than that of any other commercial. Frankly, the manner in which the poor sap handles the payment of the bill is a bit tacky. When I am entertaining a client, payment of the bill is done discreetly. No need to leave the bill or the form of payment out in the open for all to see. Simply hand the bill and the form of payment to the server when they return. Treat your service provider the way you would expect your client to treat you!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Kav said:


> I was getting a drive through meal at the local crematorium. I get my change and instantly spot a CHUCKY CHEESE game token in the uncounted change. I handed it back and the guy gives me a blank look. I ask for the manager. he comes over and starts to argue. I turn off my ignition and he sees the line instantly back up. I get my lousy quarter.
> 
> Take a look at our currency sometime. We have animals, masonic symbols, a language even the RC church doesn't use much. Everybody is a member of the Imus 'tired old white guy' club. Sacajawea and Susan B. Anthony flopped and one of our trade hurdles is the stupidity not to print a bill larger than a $100.
> 
> ...


So what happened with the scenario with you and the manager?


----------

